

City-based professional's algorithm to change how people search online - benipal-
http://epaper.indianexpress.com/241929/Chandigarh/12-March-2014#page/22/2

======
benipal-
and a cleaner clipping
[http://epaper.indianexpress.com/c/2555230](http://epaper.indianexpress.com/c/2555230)

------
benipal-
just saw this back in my home town in India. no comments really (except for
this one, of course)

